
Learn the Capitals (or Flags) of the World by answering multiple questions - lipis
http://flag-icon-css.lip.is/game/
======
lipis
The project is open source and it's main goal is to provide the SVG flags of
all countries, for a primary (but not limited to) use in web apps:
[https://github.com/lipis/flag-icon-css](https://github.com/lipis/flag-icon-
css)

